# Anyone seeing any mullet?



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone is seeing mullet schooling around.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

I have seen thousands in Hogtown Bayou (Sandestin) and in Poquito Bayou (Shalimar)


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott, I saw a couple of lesbimullets...does that help??


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Theres a shitload here in Ft Lauderdale!! How many you want??


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Scott


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

HAHAHA. Those pictures made my day. Hilarious. Usually this time of year they are stcked thick down at NAS, but i have not been seeing them the past two weeks.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I was thinking that they are probaly heading to the creeks since we have had all this cold weather. Went out yesterday and seen a couple schools but it was too cold to throw and run. So we decided to ride in the creek and find schools on the bottom machine. I think with another week of this cold weather they should be stacked up nicely.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Wade!! Looks like you broke out your old high school girlfriend pictures!!!!


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

This cold weather keeps up, just go sccop them uo off the surface while they are still fresh.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

How about LOBSTER?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm just west of Hurlburt Field on the sound and there's usually a school hanging out just off the docks here. They're not moving around much in this cold water though.


----------

